# Photoshop Filter funktioniert nicht (RGB / 8bit)



## midiman (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Ich hab gerade von adobe.com die Demoversion von Photoshop CS2 (englisch) runtergeladen und installiert. Leider funktionieren  einige Filter nicht ( das Bild ist RGB / 8Bit - Das kenne ich auch schon ! ) . Verflüssigen , Zeichenfilter ... funktionieren überhaupt nicht ! Hat schon jemand das gleiche Problem ? und wenn ja, habt ihr schon Lösung gefunden ? Aus der Not hab ich die Filter von Photoshop Element 2.0 zum Photoshop CS2 kopiert,  diese funktionieren wieder einwandfrei ! Das kann aber doch nicht die LÖSUNG sein oder ? 

Ja , jetzt fällt mir ein : Kann sein, daß die Demoversion nur mit bestimmten Filter funktioniert ?

Hast jemand Lösung oder Vermutungen, woran es liegen könnte ? bitte her damit !

Vielen Dank !


----------



## midiman (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo !

Das Problem besteht immer noch.
Hat jemand ne Lösung ? Kann das mit der Hardware was zu tun haben ?
( P4 - 3Ghz - 1024 MB Samsung DDR RAM - ATI 9800 Pro )

Danke !

midiman.


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2005)

Hi Midi!

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass nicht alle Funktionen in der Demo verfügbar sind. Am Modus dürfte es jedenfalls nicht liegen. Ist die Funktion grau oder wie? Befindest dich aber im Farbmodus stimmts?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AKrebs70 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Daran das es eine Demo-Version ist liegt es nicht. Benutze auch die Demo und da funktioniert alles.
Gruß Axel


----------

